# Found Pigeon On Ground Now/ Neck Looks Peculiar



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

I do have this pigeon inside with me already. I already e-mailed Phil in private messages a couple minutes ago, and to his own e-mail. Since he lives very close to me, I thought I would contact him first. Is this the best thing to do?Maria


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, tell more about the bird's peculiar neck.

Pidgey


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry I did not provide you with all the info. I did find him tonight on the ground about 7:15 pm huddled behind a bush. I noticed him yesterday early afternoon on the ground in the same spot by himself. When I feed ny group of pigeons and came back, he did not move. The best I could explain his neck and his body is this. He has his chest stuck out and he pulls his neck back (like we would if we tried to force ourselves to have a double chin). He was turned facing a wall too. He looks stiff kind of. Sorry it is so hard to describe. Also, he flew away to our apartment roof yesterday so he seemed ok to fly. Today, he tried to fly and he made it almost. He went to fly, came straight down. He then was walking only from that point and we caught him. He has not eaten as far as I know for 2 days and has kept himself away from the other 50 pigeons. When I put him in his box the breast bone in the front ( is that called the keel) felt sharp and pointy. He was cradled in my hand at that point. Would it only feel sharp because of how I was holding him? I am concerned about him/her. Any help is appreciated. Maria


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maria, 



You are welcome to bring him over tonight if you like...


I will be here Working as usual.

It is a little after 10:00 O'clock P.M. presently.


Hard to guess from here what might be his difficultys.


But he is certainly having problems to appear this way...

There is 'room at the Inn'...




See you soon I hope...


Best wishes...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Just to let you all know, I just spoke to Phil and we are bringing the pigeon to him tonight, so once again he/she will be in great hands. Thank you all again. Maria


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from Phil's. I am sure he will give us all an update after he looks him over. Thank You all. Maria


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Thanks Maria and your husband, for doing the drive again...!


This is a young adult, smallish, delicate, fine Feathers and overall else, rather 'light'...and his 'Neck-things' and odd stretchy motions and keeping his Head high and a little back...I believe are responses to a Canker issue he is having in his Crop or low esophagus region...and maybe some Crop gas also...


They will do these odd motions and stretches and so on in these sorts of occasions...with Candida, or Canker or foreign objects lodged in theor Crop...but I do not htink he has the latter, but he may have some Candida.

He may have some Canker going on further down also.

Too, I gather from his weight and thin-ness, that he has not eaten much in some while now, and likely has been fighting this illness for some time during which what little weight he may have had for his age, was lost.


Anyway, got him started on some meds, and I will tube feed him some light formula here before we all go beddy-bye.


(S)he is a very sweet little Pigeon, and quite delicate, was a little scared at first but soon seemed to relax and look easy and interested in his or her surrounds...have him set up next to last-night's Bird ( who is having Seeds now ) and just barely an Adult age wise...if not a late post fledgeling adolesent I suppose...but an on-his-own Bird anyway, old enough to have been some little while away from mom and pop.


Crop seems empty...and the not much so far of poop was a little yellow mucousy slime merely...so, he will be glad to be feeling better...and I imagine, glad to have some warm chow in him too.


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Maria, thanks to you and your husband for rescuing this new bird. Phil, thanks for taking these two birds in. I am sure they feel much better being in safe surroundings, being tended to by you. Please keep us updated.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow.  ..that makes 2 now.

Thank you Maria for getting this bird to Phil, and thank you Phil for tending to this birds needs, we appreciate the update.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Once again, a great display of teamwork.

Thank you, Maria, & your husband, for rescuing these two pijjies & transporting them to Phil.  
Many thanks to you Phil, for taking over & caring for these sweet birds.  

When time permits please let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish I could more to help Phil, but I can tell you that I will not let these poor fellas suffer outside all alone. I am just so grateful that Phil is so close by because I could not have properly cared for them. I am also lucky that my husband and daughter are also part of this team of pigeon lovers. Luckily, they are more calm than me as far as the "tears" department goes, so between all 3 of us, we keep the pigeon warm and safe until s/he is transported to Phil. Teamwork is an excellent choice of words, and one that I whole-heartedly believe in. We could not do this alone. With so many pigeons in this world, it definitely takes a big,caring team to watch over them. I am proud to be a part of this team. Maria


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, fly in with my congratulations on jobs well done!

We will all keep our spirits up for these birds. If anyone, can help them, of course, I believe in "Dr. Doolittle!"

Grateful thanks, Phil! I know you will keep us informed... 

LOVING HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO ALL...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to you, Maria, and your husband, and you Phil the "Innkeeper" extraordinaire for helping these birds out that are in a health crisis. They
do seem to have unusual postures when not feeling well and hopefully w/some
TLC, good nutrition and appropriate medications, Phil will have them back to good health in no time.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 



Little-one is looking a little better...I think the chow helped...and the meds are helping too.

One little poop this morning from his over-night time...which is good to see. Things are moving through at any rate...!

...and four or five smallish 'yellow' spots...which should clear up in another couple days or so.

Giving him Metronidazole for the suspected Canker.

I usually do not feed suspected Candida, but figured I would with this one because he is so thin and empty.

I should have given electrolyte hydration firtst, then waited and fed a few hours later, but I was groggy and not thinking straight. The formula was pretty soupy though, and was made with ACV-Water, so, I recon it worked out tolerably anyway.


More formula-feeds for him today of course! starting right now in fact.

...and fingers crossed...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Phil. I appreciate the recent updates on these innocent pijjies. We are all keeping our fingers crossed here.When I feed my locals I will tell them about their friend so they could send their warm thoughts too. Of course I know that they will not undersatnd what I am telling them, but it couldn't hurt. How is our other visitor? I realize that it is a slow progression toward recovering, but it seems they are feeling better right? Send our love and caring to them ok. Thank you Phil. Maria


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maria, all..



Well, he is looking a lot better now...looks pretty near normal far as stance and head position and all...no more wierd movements and neck-things...less 'dreamy' or dazed...does not look uncomfortable at all now.

Getting more poops now too...Crop does not seem inflated...

Since everyone here stay up late, or naps as they see fit ( as do I..! ) ...he will get another round of formula-chow, or maybe two, before bed.


But anyway, happy to say, he is really looking much much better, just after 24 hours or so...being on Metronidazole, and the ACV-Water...and progressively getting some good food into him.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Phil...GREAT NEWS!

We will continue to watch for positive updates!

LOVE, HUGS, and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!

    

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil, glad to hear that your new rescue is doing well as we knew he would in your capable hands.

fp


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Phil,
So relieved for the reassuring news you have sent. Fantastic, that barely over one day and his peculiar neck movements/head stretching has subsided. I was so scared for him due to the way he acted and looked. I have very little "hands-on" pigeon holding, since most of admiration for ferals has been with my eyes (and heart of course), but his keel felt so sharp. From reading this forum, I knew this was not a good sign. Thank you so much for guiding him toward the road to recovery. How is our other sweet patron doing? He was a sick little guy too, not being able to fly. Phil, once again I don't know what I would have done without you and your ongoing "open-door" policy. What a blessing. I know that you do not expect fame, fortune, or recognition for taking in these injured and sick birds, because you do it out of the love and compassion in your heart. As we all know, this society is so selfish. It is all about me..me..me. There are very,very, few people who care about other humans let alone animals. No one has time to be polite or lend a hand to a stranger in need. Phil, to my family, you are a guardian angel, and we are so fortunate to have met you. Our thoughts and prayers are always with you. Maria, Francisco, and Athena


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd try to get an xray of this bird. Those odd head/neck/crop movements could indicate problems farther down in his system. My worry is a foreign body possibly metal somewhere.

Just a thought.

I hope he or she continues to get better!

L


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maria, everyone, Earthapidge, 


I was out most of the day, so behind on feeding rituals...


I worry also any time I see these particular 'neck' movements and postures, which I know from prior occasions can sometimes signal conditions evolveing from there being foreign objects in the Crop, Abcesses or infections in the Crop or Esophagus, or other potentially disconcerting or optentially fatal conditions or developements.

I also associate these odd postures/silohuettes/'neck-things' ( 'these' particular 'neck-things' and ways of standing and moveing ) with Candida infecting their Crop ( especially when I see Crop Stasis and or Crop Gas inflations ) , and the Candida can be secondary of course to foreign objects or other issues...and these are sometimes co-existant with a Canker issue...which when in combination like this, Candida and Canker, have remediated nicely in all occasions of my confronting it, by a regimen of Metronidazole and the ACV-Water...and some amount of complete fasting, when I dare...or thin nutritious 'soups' when I dare not have them fast.

Usually they have no appetite anyway, so they would fast if left to their own devices anyway.



Both of these 'Henderson' Pigeons appear to me to have had their own versions of, or differing symtoms of, their each having both of these ( in their cases, ) co-existant illnesses...and they may have other illnesses in addition, but for now, addressing these as I construe them to be, both Birds are progressing nicely, and the littler one, the more recent one, has very little and only occasional moments of some much more slight versions of these postures or neck-things.


I did palpate his Crop pretty thoroughly and I did not find anything to suggest he has a foreign object in there.


And also he seemed to actually like his Crop being sort of pinched gently and squeezed in different ways, so maybe it itched or felt funny in some way where light pressures of fingers squeezing it actually felt good...


Last night, it had cooled here quite a bit, and before tube feeding him I thought to warm his Feet...so, I held him up to my face and eye level, cupped a hand sort of around his Feet to close off an area there and I gently blew warm breaths into that little area for a while, and soon he had this look of "Hmmmm! Thats pretty nice!" and he was into it, so we did that for a little while, then did chow-time.


Anyway, just unwinding from a hectic day of various things, and I better get his chow warmed up since I am sure he is wondering where the hell the chow is and how is he supposed to be making all these poops for me to brag about if the chow-time is so long to wait for...

Maybe later tonight or tomorrow I will see if he wants some small Seeds, and maybe he will...


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Phil,
So "H-2" (for short) likes his feeties warm huh. I had this adorable picture in my mind while I was reading your update, and it made me laugh. I have complete trust in your judgement with these sweet pijjies considering you are getting the most up close and personal with them. I know you are feeding them what you think they can tolerate, and it sounds like you are spoiling them rotten with all the TLC they are getting from you. Phil, don't forget about your own feedings too, ok. H-1 and H-2 will start protesting against you and say ( in their own way of course) " If you don't eat ,then neither will we." Hee Hee. Take Care. Kisses to all the patrons. Maria


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maria, all...


Well, in addition to the tube-feeds, I thought I'd see if little Bug No. "2" would have any interest in some small Seeds...and...

Sure enough, he lit up, and peeped a few times faintly, and started pecking them...so, he put away about a Teaspoon full or so, then another Teaspoon or so worth...and I will offer more later as well.


He has been preening, and at one point, when I was pretend pecking with him, he wing slapped me...then he thought about it, maybe decided I did not seem to get many with my pathetic 'pecking' anyway, and just pecked with me and did not feel any need to defend "his" Seeds for the time being.


So, he is feeling better..!

Lol...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Maria, all...
> 
> 
> Well, in addition to the tube-feeds, I thought I'd see if little Bug No. "2" would have any interest in some small Seeds...and...
> ...



Phil, that is SOOOOO funny! To him, you must have one funny beak!! No wonder he doesn't "defend!" Besides, he then found out that your "beak" wasn't gettin' any!

ROFL...    

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I sure feel proud of this little Bug...


He is making nice poops now, and they are matching his intake well...things seem to be getting back to normal digestion wise...Crop seems just-about normal looks wise and silohuette wise. No more odd movements remaining, that I have seen anyway.

He is looking better and better all around as these hours or days roll by...so today I recon I will let him have plenty of Seeds, and maybe some Greens also.

Last night was Night-Three of his three day Metronidazole regimen, and when we did 'pill time' I also walked him around carrying him in 'Floaty Bird' mode to visit other Caged ones, and he and they seemed to enjoy that.

He understands 'his' cage is 'his'...so any time I have had him out for some reason, I just let him stand on my palm in front of his Cage entrance, and he just pauses a moment, then walks right in calmly.


Anyway, so glad he is comeing along nicely...he is such a sweet and delicate little fellow...and those faint 'peeps' of course are pretty endearing...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Phil, 

What great news. Such a relief to hear. We have been thinking about you a lot and the dedication you have to the pijjies. He is such a sweet character. I noticed in the short time I had him. I am grateful for the kindnesss, and support you have given. He really sounds like he is getting quite cozy at the Phil Inn. I would too with all that TLC. Keep up all that you are doing. We will continue to send warm wishes your way. Maria and Family.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just as an idle observation, you might as well start learning from Phil and getting a bird back to finish out and release back to that flock. It's obvious that you're going to need to learn seeing as how that flock's probably going to generate an emergency like these with some regularity. You might literally have the power to snow Phil under so it'd be good to start your schoolin'.

Pidgey


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Pidgey,
I appreciate your observation. I think that it would be beneficial to mine and Phils local pijjies if I could assist in the care of these sick babies. I can tell you that I am not a power hungry person (I know you did not mean it that way), and I would be honored to work WITH Phil and trust his judgement. He has such knowledge, but most important the compassion to take these birds in. He is a genuine person, has a warm bedside manner, and heart of gold. Anyone can tell by readiing his posts the kind of man he is. They are truly touching to me. Until I have the experience that he does, and others that I read about on this site, my first priority is to get these pijjies help ASAP. The pijjies that I brought Phil seemed pretty desperate, and I do not think they could have survived waiting for me,who knows nothing at the present time about pigeons, to figure out what was wrong with them. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Maybe Phil and myself can talk about this. I respect his opinion on this matter also. Maria


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Just as an idle observation, you might as well start learning from Phil and getting a bird back to finish out and release back to that flock. It's obvious that you're going to need to learn seeing as how that flock's probably going to generate an emergency like these with some regularity. You might literally have the power to snow Phil under so it'd be good to start your schoolin'.
> 
> Pidgey




Hi Pidgey, Maria, 


No worries...

The feral flocks here are overall pretty healthy and relatively free from mishap...(Knock on Wood!) 

But too, I can get 'snowed under' sometimes, and that is pretty rough.

Sometimes I have come across fourty or so wilting 'poison' Birds, and in those several occasions, whatever poisons it was, I could do nothing but set them up for some small comfort while they slowly perished. I could not save even one.

Other kinds of poisons, I have had at least some survivers, and that was sure nice.


Probably, as for their 'usual' rates of vicissitude, I could, or do, handle about four, more or less 100 Bird flocks worth of on-going candidates...or of such Candidates as I or others find ( or can catch when seeing that 'something' is 'wrong' ) anyway...just as a matter of course, if my 'own' outdoor feral flock is any indicator. 

This being about six or eight Birds-a-month all tolled, or about one-and-a-half to two Birds-a-month per flock, at most, and really, that is where it would be said to top out...in so far as their having to stay here a while. And a stay might be a week, two weeks, a month, or a few months. 

More of course if one counts 'string feet' who usually stay only a few hours if that. And more in Baby Season as far as lost or logistically orphan or sick and wandered off Babys. Sometimes I have had fifteen or twenty Babys at one time, overlapping ages of course...and "that" is a LOT of 'peeping' when the chow is making the rounds..! Along with the odd other-species Baby who of course is a whole different matter in lots of ways care-and-feeding-wise.

Poison aside, I seem to loose about one in twenty-five, or less really, far as 'serious' problems go...meaning, if they are still alive three hours from my getting them, then perish a day or a week later or something, from injury and or illness I did not succeed in dealing-muddleing with.

I have gotten to really dread Broken wings, since maybe one in three seem to turn out well enough to fly well enough to get by if released...maybe one in five for flying so well one would never know anything had happenned. And some of course are just botch-jobs, no matter WHO set it, it seems.

I hate this!

Had one shot clean through the Wing, passed through grazing the humerus, blew out some bicept muscle and so on, likely green-stick fracture...healed up perfectly! Still has the neat round 'hole' in his Feathers, but I bet he could fly to the top of a skyscarper if he wanted, straight up...


If the good guy Vet sets it, or if I set it, with the comutated ones I mean, it still seems that half of them or more are botched.

Damn...

But it would be good for Maria and her husband to learn if they were interested.


I will be moveing in six months or a little more, soon as the 'new' New owners of this property get ready to fire up those D-8 Bulldozers and level all this seedy old enclave and build their 23 Story Luxury Condo-Office-Space thing.

And when I move, it is going to be far away from Las Vegas.


So, that will leave pretty well no one, here, for these and other Birds.


These two 'Henderson' Birds have been a joy.


These two are 'month' or five-week Birds most likely...a week to more or less get over the illness symptom-wise and in general...a week to rest and eat and so on...worming, wait ten days...worm again...then in a few days, free-fly in here for a week or more...excercise those Wings! Then, if all seems well with everything, get scooped up when the lights are out, and readied for release the next day.

They have not needed much time or trouble in any way...just a few minutes here, and there, and little social-time forays while being held to say "Hello" to other caged ones and ambient others, when out for a pill or tube or as may be.


So, with the overlapping stays and so on, it seems that there have been about 16 to 18 Birds at any one time in here, for the last few years...with half of those in free-roam or free-fly mode, pending release.

And this really is about all I can handle half-way-well, with the room I have to do it....and the ability to keep track of who is who and what is going on with each one.


But, as you know well...even one Pigeon with some complicated injury/illness, sometimes, can be just about a full time job!


These are the exception thankfully, and I hate to imagine getting a bunch of "those"...


Oye!


Anyway...


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mother pigeon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Phil,

I read and re-read your post very carefully. I do not want you to be overwhelmed in the least bit. I felt horrible to call you about "Delicate H-2", since I had just dropped off #1, the previous day. I was very worried for the the little guy, and at the same time was worried about you and the exhaustive work I am burdening you with. I am somewhat relieved to hear that they have been a joy, and that they have not needed much time or trouble. I did speak to my husband about how you will be moving away from here in 6 or so months. We agree that it would be good to learn more about pigeons, but know that it will be a comittment on our part that we have comitt to 100%. This is something you cannot just say "Yes, I'll do it, then change your mind about, because it would not be fair to all pigeons that need us, so we have to be sure. 
I do have compassion and love for these beautiful, funny, and sweet pijjies. I want to make that clear to people who might think otherwise after reading my response and wondering why I seem hesitant to care for the sick and injured. Please do not judge me. Thank you for listening. Maria


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Phil...

Las Vegas will certainly be the WORSE without you there! So very sad!

I DO hope you will stay with the forum, no matter where you go and keep us updated on how you are doing.

WHY do I have such a STRONG feeling that somehow, some way, pijies are going to find you...you may move but you can't hide!

Besides, this world needs ALL the pigeon whisperers it can get! As "Dr. Doolittle," you certainly rank at the top!! 

LOVE & HUGS

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mother pigeon said:


> ...Please do not judge me. Thank you for listening. Maria


Maria,

Oh, no, we're not judging you--just seeing the handwriting on the wall and getting things started. I already knew that Phil is on his way out so I figured that, given your big heart, you need to take some advantage of learning from him while you've got the chance and there's no better way than "hands-on".

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Phil...
> 
> Las Vegas will certainly be the WORSE without you there! So very sad!
> 
> ...



Hi Shi, 



Thank you for the thoughts there...


I will always be involved with Birds, I am certain...no matter where I live.

I will find them, they will find me, and it will all get going again such as it can or may, more or less as it is now I suppose...


I will stay with our forum here, whether in some interum, I in fact stay occupied with Birds, or not.


Pigeons do enjoy a wide range of habitat regions, so I doubt I would end up anywhere where they are absent. And if I did, I could always bring some in and start a feral/wild flock.


Sounds like fun...yes?


Yes!


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maria,




mother pigeon said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I read and re-read your post very carefully. I do not want you to be overwhelmed in the least bit.



Thank you...




> I felt horrible to call you about "Delicate H-2", since I had just dropped off #1, the previous day.




Oh no, nothing to vex on in any way at all...I was happy to accept these two Pigeons, and everything was fine and happy with all of it in every way on this end...

No burdon or trouble at all...and, as individuals, these two each happen to be very charming and pleasant Creatures, which, of course, they all are each in their own way...even the grumpy ones!

These two are delightful...very prim and sensitive Birds...





> I was very worried for the the little guy,



Well, I would say your feelings there on that were accurate and appropriate. Really, for both of these Birds.


Even though they had differing symptoms, as far as I could tell, each of them had the same two illnesses, if located in somewhat different areas and intensitys, and they would have each perished from these illnesses or been possibly irreversably damaged, in some few more days...if not predated upon by a Dog or Cat or Car before that, or additionally...

They were nearing their 'last legs' as the old saying goes...


So, I'd say things worked out very nicely all round...





> ...and at the same time was worried about you and the exhaustive work I am burdening you with.




Oh, nothing in any way exhausting with these little ones...they have been a joy...


If a Bird is still alive, I am happy to accept it and see what I can do, no matter how messed up it is.

Sometimes I can pull a Rabbet out of the Hat, and even if not, at least I gave it a good try.





> I am somewhat relieved to hear that they have been a joy, and that they have not needed much time or trouble. I did speak to my husband about how you will be moving away from here in 6 or so months. We agree that it would be good to learn more about pigeons, but know that it will be a comittment on our part that we have comitt to 100%. This is something you cannot just say "Yes, I'll do it, then change your mind about, because it would not be fair to all pigeons that need us, so we have to be sure.



One does best to have a definite sense of proportion, of course...and how would one come by it to have it?

And not to get too bound up in it, or else it would made you suffer about all the things you can not do for them. 

It seems to me, that whenever begun, this sort of involvenent with ill and injured and orphan Birds, it is a subject which gets large fast, and then goes on for ever, as far as there being things to learn or notice or figure out.

It is very satisfying of course, and fun, and serious/earnest at the same time...

And for them, it is often in deadly earnest, and is the only chance they have or are going to have.

How not to have it be a 'slippery slope'? I dunno...


Even a little knowledge and experience, and you can help quite a few who are within some needs that it would satisfy...

Getting ones which are beyond one's skill or knowledge or experience to do the right things for, or to know what to do, or how to do it, of course is vexsome...knowing the difference, is also one of those things which evolve as one go, or can...





> I do have compassion and love for these beautiful, funny, and sweet pijjies. I want to make that clear to people who might think otherwise after reading my response and wondering why I seem hesitant to care for the sick and injured. Please do not judge me. Thank you for listening. Maria




Understood...

...and too...

How can one care for them unless one either knows what to do, and how to do it, and has some experience for making judgements and for evolving practices?

One Bird, if seriously ill or injured, for a neophyte care giver, even with a friendly Vet, can end up being a nightmare of emotional tension, suspense, disappointment, confusions, mistakes, self blame, expensive medical Vet bills, lack of sleep, worry, lost appetite and skipped meals, and, maybe a long haul to the outcome, and the outcome might be good, just okay, great, or the Bird dies.


Oye!

I would not wish THAT on my worst enemy!



Often, for me, the Birds I get are 'easy' Birds...

Sometimes I have been slammed with what for me are 'difficult' ones, too. 


The only reason the 'easy' ones are 'easy' is because as an impirical practioner, I have seen these particular syndromes before, which I can co-relate or assign to respective illnesses or injury, or recognise the probability anyway, from prior occasions, and protracted brooding and vexing and paceing.


And, or, I know from prior occasions, if I do "this" and "that", and maybe some other certain things too, I have done my best to addtress what I 'think' is going on in a manner which has worked before.

And too, I do not know many times what I am looking at to find co-relations with things familiar or seen before. And so I try and see if some intuition might guide in the election of the medication, regimin however so, or other things I will do.

Any given illness can make for differing symptoms.

Some illnesses do not occur here usually, and it is hard for me to have any idea what illness it is if I do see it, to know what meds to elect...


And, so, in it all, most of the time, the Bird seems to respond well to the treatment or regimen I arrive at, and gets well, and gets released.


Othertimes, this only partially goes well, and I have to try some yet additional things to see and feel how those go, and, usually, 'those' do the trick, and the Bird then gets well, and so on, and is released.


Sometimes, I keep them going a while, knowing their woe is outside my where-with-all to ammend, or is mysterious or confusing to me, and while searching for whatever else I can do, or to try and have some idea of what is going on, they decease, and of course I feel bad, and experience remourse, and usually by 'then' I have spent a lot of time with that Bird, or we have spent a lot of time with me fussing with him in one way or another. Usually, these have been badly injured ones, who had illness on top of serious injury. 

This latter scenario tends to have seen a trip to the Vet, with the Bird, and the Vet does not necessarily have any 'answers' either, but at least we can brainstorm some of what 'might' be going on...maybe do a fecal analysis, and talk about what to try and do.


I am always pretty optimistic, if guardedly so, and more optimistic than he is, and many times, of the times I have taken a Bird to him, he had no hope for the Bird, yet, after a while, the Bird pulled through and ended up fine.

So, no matter what anyone ever says, I always know they can surprise the heck out of us, by getting well when it all seemed so hopeless for them.



Anyway, rambley, 


Yours, 


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

